# Text from a wrong number



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This one made me really laugh, read the whole chain of texts http://www.ksl.com/?sid=18667178&nid=71 ... s-stranger


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a link to the conversation

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=18667178&pid=1



> *Unknown:* (2 hours later) Honestly Amanda, I'm not crazy about the snuggie idea. If you want to do that, that's cool but I'll probably just do my own thing. Is that ok?
> 
> *Eli:* Is it because of the picture? Obviously the Venetian mask and tea kettle wouldn't be part of the gift. I was just trying to show a few different uses. I can send other pictures if you want to see more.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Poor Jane. So shallow yet witty. Then there is Eli...well just say may need some counseling in the future. LOL!


----------

